# Rail fans catch derailment on video



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

My daily car guy read, Bang shift.com will sometimes post a non car story cause it's funny. Today they have this video from 1994.
I have never seen it before so I am posting it here for others that have not seen it. 
Bewarned! The camera guy and his friend do use some cuss words
in there excitement as to what they are seeing. Tucgary


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Cool video.  I think this belongs in North America, it's real trains, right?


----------

